# [V] Borderlands 3 und The Outer Worlds - Epic Games Store Key



## Luis1702 (20. Dezember 2019)

Hi zusammen,

habe je einen Key für Borderlands 3 und The Outer Worlds loszuwerden, die mit meinem neuen Ryzen 7 gekommen sind 



Edit: sind verkauft!


----------

